# Quartzless



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Quartzless ....









Gave my G10, Colt and PRS-3 away, sold the Tag, B1, Navigators, H3, Casios, LED, Falcons, and Glycines

Got nothing that I can "pick up and go"









Need inspiration


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A touch of T perhaps?

*Tissot T-Touch*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Add T-Touch to







my sold list


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Red Rekord?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Red Rekord?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan but two would be too much for the forum I think


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Red Rekord?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean that's quartz as well? Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Actually, on the subject of quartz.............

I have been eyeing up the Tissot Navigator. Like the looks, & see it myself as a cheaper alternative to Breitling's offerings.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> Got nothing that I can "pick up and go"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly why I have Accutrons and F300s...the pick-up-and-go factor.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Red Rekord?
> ...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Red Rekord?
> ...










Not very nice MrC


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

A Yes watch?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


It's OK Alex, I'm used to it now.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I thought you were getting a qtz paul









John you gave away some nice qtz watches and now you want another









I suppose it'll have to be a gmt will it?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Roamer Stingray GMT at a bargain price? Quite fancy this one myself


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yeah Rich,I fancy one of those too


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> John you gave away some nice qtz watches and now you want another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessarily a GMT but has to be analogue


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thats a Yes watch out the window

Fussy bugger you are John


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Just buy a bloody watch - sod what runs it!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Fussy bugger you are John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get like this when I am stressed out


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Luminox Stealth maybe







redialled maybe


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Go Ninja - get one of those "NITE" watches, all black PVD model. Bit pricey for a GTLS, but good lookers in a "stealth" sort of way.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Alex said:



> Yeah Rich,I fancy one of those too


Just bought one


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Last blue one Rich,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just noticed the date window on that stingray, that's cool!

Still a pity about the romans


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Rich,they really are very cool and quite a bargain,IMO.

Dont worry about the Romans,there are only 3 of them on it Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Terrific race the Romans. Terrific!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

You could have bought a winder box Rich!???









But of course a spinney wooden thing isnt like buying a watch is it!









I have a winderbox (does 8 watches!) but agree the Accutrons are for those days when you just cant be arsed or only have 30 secs to find a watch... Interestingly the cushion spaceview seems to attract the most questions from people wondernig what it is.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Got my quartz fix ... decision made .... well decision*s*


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well? Come on, tell us what you're getting!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Rich I got a Marathon Navigator ... this time with US Government on the dial









and a ADNAC navigator .....

and a RLT15

















I need therapy ....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's a quartz overdose









Those RLT15's look good. Only 30 pieces! I'm amazed there are still some left.


----------

